# UberX vs UberBlack pay



## rstanek09 (9 mo ago)

I am trying to decide whether it is worth getting a new vehicle to drive UberBlack. I live in Cleveland, Ohio and always see UberBlack vehicles at the airport, but wanted to know if it is worth doing. The rates I got from Uber support were $0.60/mile UberX, $0.63/mile Uber Comfort, $1.65/mile UberBlack, but that tells me nothing about the approximate hourly income without avg miles/hour for drivers. Please leave comments on where you drive, which type of service, and your approximate hourly earnings you make. I specifically would love to get some figures from Cleveland, Ohio UberBlack drivers. Any info is much appreciated!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't drive Cleveland so I'll let local drivers speak to the demand, but IF the demand is high, you're going to make almost three times the money on your trips.

All that being said, I don't know if it's worth buying a new vehicle. New vehicles are a ton of money especially ones that would qualify for Uber black. And you take all the hit on the depreciation.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

UberBlack sounds racist


----------



## rstanek09 (9 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> I don't drive Cleveland so I'll let local drivers speak to the demand, but IF the demand is high, you're going to make almost three times the money on your trips.
> 
> All that being said, I don't know if it's worth buying a new vehicle. New vehicles are a ton of money especially ones that would qualify for Uber black. And you take all the hit on the depreciation.


Do you drive Uberblack? That's what I'm trying to find out is the IF in Cleveland.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

rstanek09 said:


> I am trying to decide whether it is worth getting a new vehicle to drive UberBlack. I live in Cleveland, Ohio and always see UberBlack vehicles at the airport, but wanted to know if it is worth doing. The rates I got from Uber support were $0.60/mile UberX, $0.63/mile Uber Comfort, $1.65/mile UberBlack, but that tells me nothing about the approximate hourly income without avg miles/hour for drivers. Please leave comments on where you drive, which type of service, and your approximate hourly earnings you make. I specifically would love to get some figures from Cleveland, Ohio UberBlack drivers. Any info is much appreciated!


There is a regional section here
that might get you better results
I'm betting the 
dont buy a new car for uber
much less a black qualified one
will be universal advice from 99.9% 
of the people in here that dont want to 
watch you lose your ass on the deal though
Welcome to u/p 😀


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

search you tube i was considering too, but one guy said its alot of dead time since most people are to cheap to order, lyft lux xl, and uber black xl might be better. A driver told me he was making 60 bucks an hour on weekends doing lux xl, the most expensive service on uber and lyft. I think the best way is to rent a lux car and see how it goes, but I dont know if high end xl are rentable.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

rstanek09 said:


> Do you drive Uberblack? That's what I'm trying to find out is the IF in Cleveland.


No, they don't have Uber Black here... but I was just looking at the rates you posted and IF there is demand, it looks like a no brainer. Just try not to spend more than you have to on the car!


----------



## rstanek09 (9 mo ago)

dnlbaboof said:


> search you tube i was considering too, but one guy said its alot of dead time since most people are to cheap to order, lyft lux xl, and uber black xl might be better. A driver told me he was making 60 bucks an hour on weekends doing lux xl, the most expensive service on uber and lyft. I think the best way is to rent a lux car and see how it goes, but I dont know if high end xl are rentable.


Yeah my plan is to get a Yukon Denali XL. Just need to figure out price points for worth it or not.


----------



## rstanek09 (9 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> There is a regional section here
> that might get you better results
> I'm betting the
> dont buy a new car for uber
> ...


Yeah. My thoughts on it are, I need to bring in like 40K after taxes and expenses to be good. I can either use my already really nice personal car that doesn't qualify for black or XL and make approximately that or upgrade to a Black XL so I can drive something I always wanted to anyways and hope to get about the same amount after the commercial license and car payments, etc. If I can't make the same or slightly less by doing the Black XL, then I'll just not I guess. Either 120k for a NEW Yukon Denali XL, or maybe like 60-80k for a pre-owned. I'd def buy a pre-owned if I knew I could get $50+/hr


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

rstanek09 said:


> Yeah. My thoughts on it are, I need to bring in like 40K after taxes and expenses to be good. I can either use my already really nice personal car that doesn't qualify for black or XL and make approximately that or upgrade to a Black XL so I can drive something I always wanted to anyways and hope to get about the same amount after the commercial license and car payments, etc. If I can't make the same or slightly less by doing the Black XL, then I'll just not I guess. Either 120k for a NEW Yukon Denali XL, or maybe like 60-80k for a pre-owned. I'd def buy a pre-owned if I knew I could get $50+/hr


If you have always wanted one and 
can afford it if you get deactivated 
go ahead and buy the thing
this job ends in deactivation
and that can happen at any time
even for no reason...
Know why turtles live so long?
They dont stick their head out if
theres a chance its gonna get chewed off....


----------



## rstanek09 (9 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you have always wanted one and
> can afford it if you get deactivated
> go ahead and buy the thing
> this job ends in deactivation
> ...


I CAN'T afford if I get deactivated. That's why I'm trying to get numbers.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

rstanek09 said:


> I am trying to decide whether it is worth getting a new vehicle to drive UberBlack. I live in Cleveland, Ohio and always see UberBlack vehicles at the airport, but wanted to know if it is worth doing. The rates I got from Uber support were $0.60/mile UberX, $0.63/mile Uber Comfort, $1.65/mile UberBlack, but that tells me nothing about the approximate hourly income without avg miles/hour for drivers. Please leave comments on where you drive, which type of service, and your approximate hourly earnings you make. I specifically would love to get some figures from Cleveland, Ohio UberBlack drivers. Any info is much appreciated!





rstanek09 said:


> Do you drive Uberblack? That's what I'm trying to find out is the IF in Cleveland.





rstanek09 said:


> Yeah my plan is to get a Yukon Denali XL. Just need to figure out price points for worth it or not.


Some options to consider:

1. Most markets you have to be part of a fleet. You have to set up a separate Black account.

2. You need full commercial insurance. It's not just the rideshare policy rider on top of your regular policy.

3. You have more dead time but you make more per trip.

I would recommend two things:

*Go to your local airport Pig Pen lot and talk to some of the Black/SUV drivers. They might have some insight.


*Craigslist. There may be fleet owners who advertise there or weekly. Rents may be $400-$700/week. Do it for a few weeks before committing to getting a big car.


----------



## rstanek09 (9 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Some options to consider:
> 
> 1. Most markets you have to be part of a fleet. You have to set up a separate Black account.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I had considered talking to the Blacks, but wasn't sure how friendly they are.


----------



## archienjohnsoniii_3198 (11 mo ago)

rstanek09 said:


> Yeah my plan is to get a Yukon Denali XL. Just need to figure out price points for worth it or not.


I'm going with the universal 2023 Chevrolet Suburban Premier approx 85000


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

$1.65 a mile ain't shit.

I get $1.40 a mile and drove 85,000+ miles for $15,000 and 100,000 miles for $30,000 before taxes .

I know the 85,000 miles one is off, only went by Uber miles. The next year I went off odometer miles like I should have.

SUV Black are not cheap vehicles and gas is way up.


Also the least amount of trips and thus lowest miles are on the highest costing options.

If your going to do all that, might as well hang out your own shingle shield whatever. Commercial insurance most likely means you can run your own trips, but subject to local laws.

Commercial insurance is going for around $500 a month. More if you had tickets recently.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

You can only do black for two years then the car ages out. So if you can make the payments for two years then find out what the depreciation will be after you add 60,000 to 90,000 miles to it at trade in, plus make I believe you said 40k a year and don't forget insurance too. Then go for it. I think payments and insurance and depreciation will be about 1200 a month plus gas and those big suv's drink gas like it's free. Just my opinion though, I wouldn't do it under any circumstances. Uber is too volatile a career, you could get deactivated at anytime for any reason, then what.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

You are a about to enter the killing grounds, Black competition requires a lot of game to make money, if you cannot play the game, you are going to make nothing and go bankrupt in no time.

Don't talk to SUV drivers, LOL, they will mislead you, you are the competition.

Black is for people who don't do shit all day and just wait for the rich fish at the airport, is that your intent? You cannot ant with it, it's a whole different way of ubering.


----------



## archienjohnsoniii_3198 (11 mo ago)

Donatello said:


> You are a about to enter the killing grounds, Black competition requires a lot of game to make money, if you cannot play the game, you are going to make nothing and go bankrupt in no time.
> 
> Don't talk to SUV drivers, LOL, they will mislead you, you are the competition.
> 
> Black is for people who don't do shit all day and just wait for the rich fish at the airport, is that your intent? You cannot ant with it, it's a whole different way of ubering.


Acting first off is bad news due to upfront pricing taking 33.3% more from you. Have to switch mentality. More pay for higher-end product and service and yesss... looking for the king fish.


----------

